# cat stretches on me?



## lilmssmc (Mar 10, 2009)

My kitty, Cricket, will come up to me and stretch on my leg, claws and all. It's cute, and I don't really understand it, but I'm sure it's not uncommon. However, she also does this thing where if she's already in the middle of stretching when she's on the couch, she'll move her paws in mid-stretch to put them on my leg, finishing up her stretching and then coming to lie down on my lap. I'm just wondering why she does this? It's a cute little thing and I'd like to have any insights into why she chooses my leg instead of just anything!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Because you are there. =^..^=

My own cats do this to me, too. Not all of them, but most of them. I don't really mind it, unless they poke/perforate me with their claws, then I object.


----------

